# Pinstriped new wood wheels



## Larmo63 (Aug 18, 2011)

I volunteered to take my friend Blue over to the body shop to pick-up his freshly pin striped Racycle frame. He suggested we take my Mead Ranger over and maybe we could talk Bill into striping my wheels.....well, what do you think?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, those look stunning!


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 18, 2011)

I also scored the correct "Aristocrat" seat for this machine, a little tatty, but correct nonetheless.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 18, 2011)

*hello*

where   did u   get the      wood  wheels  
  chucksoldbikes   on the  cabe  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com  i want   some of them to


----------



## CHEE (Aug 18, 2011)

*Wood Wheels*



Larmo63 said:


> I volunteered to take my friend Blue over to the body shop to pick-up his freshly pin striped Racycle frame. He suggested we take my Mead Ranger over and maybe we could talk Bill into striping my wheels.....well, what do you think?




It's official im going with the same setup on my Ranger, Those Look Amazing..........


----------



## slick (Aug 18, 2011)

You wood wheel boys are driving me nuts!!!! I want some sooooo BAAAAAAAADDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks incredible buddy!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2011)

those wheels look outstanding


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Ghisallo wood wheels*

I got the wheels through wheelfanatyk in Seattle, a great guy to deal with! (wheelfanatyk@gmail.com) His name is Ric. Check his blog: Wheelfanatyk@blogspot (I think, Google it)


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 19, 2011)

Did he lay the stripe on while the wheels were still on the bike ? Amazing work !


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 19, 2011)

We were pressed for time, so we just laid it across one of those body shop saw horse things and he winged it. This guy knows how to pinstripe.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 19, 2011)

That guy has mad skills !


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't wait to dig into the new Racycle project...... He will be definitely double pinstriping the frame as per original....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 16, 2013)

I will definitely have my Ghisallo rims pinstripped after seeing this project!
It really gives it a vintage look.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks Hotter than a Boy named Kettle! Nice stripes!


----------

